# Logic (Rapper) got derealization!



## DarkMatter

Damn it can happen to anyone!

He said he had a panic attack one day and started to feel weird and was diagnosed with DR(probably DP too).

It seems he might still be dealing with it too.


----------



## illmatic

It's good to see celebrities talk about dpdr and get the awareness out there.

Sounds like he's recovered though. He was working too hard without breaks and overdid it, and that caused his DR.


----------



## Disruption

nice


----------

